# Changing visa type



## ShwethaAravind (Jul 22, 2017)

Hello every one
Actually my husband have come to Germany for his on-site of 1 year. In mean Time I was looking for job now I have got job. But I am confused that can I change my dependent visa to work permit in Germany only or should I go back to India and apply for work permit get it and then come back to Germany. Please can anyone help me on this. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You say that you have found a job in Germany. I'm not real familiar with the German rules, but I would think that your employer-to-be should be able to assist you in changing your status. I believe it is the employer who has to initiate the process by applying for authorization to hire a foreigner. But let's see if someone with a bit more experience stops by to help out.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ShwethaAravind (Jul 22, 2017)

Bevdeforges said:


> You say that you have found a job in Germany. I'm not real familiar with the German rules, but I would think that your employer-to-be should be able to assist you in changing your status. I believe it is the employer who has to initiate the process by applying for authorization to hire a foreigner. But let's see if someone with a bit more experience stops by to help out.
> Cheers,
> Bev


 thanks for the response. But few people were telling that should apply self. So confused about that.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

ShwethaAravind said:


> thanks for the response. But few people were telling that should apply self. So confused about that.


If you are on a long term residence permit already, you should be able to switch to a residence/work permit in-country.

In any case your employer will need to provide documents and depending on what kind of job it is (shortage occupation or not, salary level, etc.) they will need to apply for permission to hire you, showing that no German/EU national/third country national who already has permission to work will be deprived of a job.

A good idea would be to 

a) talk to your employer - if they have sponsored non-EEA nationals before, their HR department is the place to go for assistance

b) make an appointment/go to your local Ausländerbehörde with your work contract and simply ask what is needed in your specific case.


----------



## ShwethaAravind (Jul 22, 2017)

ALKB said:


> ShwethaAravind said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the response. But few people were telling that should apply self. So confused about that.
> ...


 thanks for your reply. We are here for 1 year. It's been 5months now. I have my dependent visa till next Feb. It's a software job and permanent position. For initial six months iam paid 3200?. Later they would increase they have told. They also said I should apply for work permit. So iam confused.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

ShwethaAravind said:


> thanks for your reply. We are here for 1 year. It's been 5months now. I have my dependent visa till next Feb. It's a software job and permanent position. For initial six months iam paid 3200?. Later they would increase they have told. They also said I should apply for work permit. So iam confused.


Get all your documents together and go see the Ausländerbehörde.

They can assess your papers and tell you what needs doing. I assume you have a contract?

Your salary is too low for BlueCard.


----------



## ShwethaAravind (Jul 22, 2017)

ALKB said:


> ShwethaAravind said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for your reply. We are here for 1 year. It's been 5months now. I have my dependent visa till next Feb. It's a software job and permanent position. For initial six months iam paid 3200?. Later they would increase they have told. They also said I should apply for work permit. So iam confused.
> ...


 No it's not contract based. What is the minimum salary for bluecard.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

ShwethaAravind said:


> No it's not contract based. What is the minimum salary for bluecard.


What is this job based on then, if not a work contract?


----------



## ShwethaAravind (Jul 22, 2017)

ALKB said:


> ShwethaAravind said:
> 
> 
> > No it's not contract based. What is the minimum salary for bluecard.
> ...


 it's a IT job with a permanent position.


----------



## ShwethaAravind (Jul 22, 2017)

ShwethaAravind said:


> ALKB said:
> 
> 
> > ShwethaAravind said:
> ...


 sorry for the misunderstanding yes I have a contract letter for my position.


----------



## ShwethaAravind (Jul 22, 2017)

Today I had been to foreign office. They also said blue card is doubt as my annual income would be 38400. I should apply for a independent work permit as my Visa is dependent work permit. They would check and see to give out not. What are the chances to get the work permit is it easy or a complicated process?


----------

